# Question: Where do you buy packs of Welcome Amiibo cards?



## iamacoyfish (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi! I apologize if I am posting this at the wrong place. Where do you purchase packs of Welcome Amiibo cards? I used to purchase them from Toys R Us, but they're no longer showing up on the website!


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 27, 2017)

They're discontinued


----------



## AmiiboHunters (Nov 27, 2017)

They have not been rereleased since first release last year. You can still find them on Amazon for $24 or higher. You might be able to find them cheaper on ebay or another site.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 27, 2017)

Toys r us  is where I got mine, just last month..... I suggest ebay.

- - - Post Merge - - -

They're appearing on mine, try expanding the search to other stores or other stores. They ship, I think.


----------



## AmiiboHunters (Nov 27, 2017)

Ably.Saucey said:


> Toys r us  is where I got mine, just last month..... I suggest ebay.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> They're appearing on mine, try expanding the search to other stores or other stores. They ship, I think.



Provide a link? I went to Toys R' Us website and they only had Series 1-4 cards.


----------



## Weesha (Nov 27, 2017)

Recently ToysRUs had a sale on all their Animal Crossing Amiibos ; buy 1 get 3 free. I got lots of cards this way. (from the website of course, I can't find any local retailers that still carry them)


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 27, 2017)

Mine still carried them , who knows now after Black friday but here's a link:
https://www.toysrus.com/search?q=amibo+cards I dought the link will bring up the store I go to specifically.


----------



## AmiiboHunters (Nov 27, 2017)

Ably.Saucey said:


> Mine still carried them , who knows now after Black friday but here's a link:
> https://www.toysrus.com/search?q=amibo+cards I dought the link will bring up the store I go to specifically.
> View attachment 212083



Those aren't welcome amiibo cards, those are the regular HHD Series 1-4 amiibo cards. WA card packs look this:


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 27, 2017)

???? OOOH Yeah sorry! I forgot the welcome amiibo and amiibo are two different things.
Yeah, like I said Ebay or even etsy.


----------

